# Questions about post op care after neutering.



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Kirby is getting neutered on Tues., Aug 26th. The Vet has all the needed equipment to run the blood work there to check everything prior to surgery. He is getting dropped off at 7:30 am and will be there until 4pm.

My main concern with him is his normal level of activity is very high. I had asked about pain meds when I made the appointment and she said the Dr. doesn't usually send home pain meds but I will be able to ask her Monday. What I am wondering is, is there something that can just calm him down for a few days. I'd even try sleepy time tea if that worked for puppys, valerian root, melatonin....I'm all in favor of natural products. However, I would really like to have maybe a very low dose sedative for him so that he doesn't get into the usual night time zoooomies.

Any suggestions, anyone?????


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwww don't worry. Between the anethisa and the pain meds, your little guy, will not be as active, especially the night you bring him home. I have had two males. Flakey (RIP) who was very active, but was not post op, and Leo, my current little boy, who is active, was not post op either. I think he will be okay, and not sure about adding any other meds, but ask your vet. Boys do tend to do very well, and seem to heal physically faster then the girls. My doc gave us Medacam as a pain relief, and that seem to do the trick. It really wasn't until about 2 weeks that they both were fully back to their normal self. Here's a pic of my little guy about 3 or 4 days later and some of both Mia and Leo recovering together. I did use baby onesies and they were a godsend. For about the first two days, or maybe 3, I would just unsnapp them periodically throughout the day, so they could go potty. But for the rest of the time, I kept them folded half way up to their belly, as they were so used to having them on, and didn't go anywhere near their stitches. I think between the anesthesia, and pain meds, that's all your baby will need, but again check with your vet and try not to worry too much, I know how hard it is, but I know he will go perfectly. 








































Here they are on the ride home, so you can see they really aren't up to too much, other then getting good rest. Before they left, I do believe the vet, gave them a shot for pain. The last pick is when they got home that night. So try and not worry too much, I know all will go well.

















.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 4 boys and they are all pretty nutty and active and I had
no problems after they were neutered at all. None of them needed
pain medication or sedatives of any kind. They were tired on the day
they had the surgery and the next day, but after that they were 
normal and active and it wasn't a problem. My biggest problem was
keeping them from bothering the stitches and that wasn't even all
that bad for me thankfully. I know that others have used baby onesies
to jeep their babies away from the surgery site, I had them on hand, 
but never needed to use them. Good luck with your baby!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I also had no prob with my previous boy who we neutered during his vary active puppy stage of 6months old...he rested and healed pretty good...we used a blow-up collar for his neck to keep him from licking his stiches...it was better then the huge plastic elizabethcollar the vet sent him home with..

I actually had to comment here as I love the pictures of the pups in the cute beds posted by allheart, Leo and Mia's mommy!!!


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

I love the pictures of Mia and Leo :wub: Thank you for sharing them Allheart. Thank you all for the encouragement and information. It is very encouraging to hear that even the most active ones are calm after the surgery.

I know everything is going to be just fine and I thank God for the blessing of being Kirby's mom. He is so precious!!!

I already got him a few onsies, we tried them on last week the day before he got groomed. So, we're all set. :thumbsup:


----------

